# Laptop for Graphics Application in under 50k for a Female coworker



## Vyom (Dec 8, 2015)

I am looking for a laptop in under 50k for graphics application. The target user is a female. Mentioned just for no special purpose.

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD):
*Rs 50,000*


2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?

*Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen*


3) What are the primary tasks you will be performing with this notebook?
*Adobe CS6 is Primary
Coral Draw / Illustrator / Photoshop*


5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ?
*Just one requirement - "able to run graphics application well".*


4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
*a. Like: Dell (Very much in favor of it. Since her 'sources' said, Dell gives 'best graphics performance'). 
b. Dislike: Nothing in particular
*

6) Anything else you would like to say?

*Would be buying locally or online.*

I searched the forum and found out that following laptop is said to be best in under 50k:
HP Pavilion 15 ab031Tx M2W74PA M2W74PA Intel Core i5 - (4 GB DDR3/1 TB HDD/Windows 8.1/2 GB Graphics) Notebook Rs.47690 Price in India - Buy HP Pavilion 15 ab031Tx M2W74PA M2W74PA Intel Core i5 - (4 GB DDR3/1 TB HDD/Windows 8.1/2 GB Graphics) Noteboo

Her own choice said this:
Dell 5548 Inspiron (Notebook) (Core i5 5th Gen/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph) (5548581TB2S) Rs.50500 Price in India - Buy Dell 5548 Inspiron (Notebook) (Core i5 5th Gen/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph) (5548581TB2S) SIlver Online - Dell : Flipkart.com


But I think HP one is better. Since at less price HP one is fHD.

*So I have following queries:* fHD sacrifice little battery too? And RAM is also 4 GB. Can it be easily upgraded to 8 GB?
And also, which graphics is better: AMD Radeon R7 M265	*vs* NVIDIA GeForce 940M.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 9, 2015)

For a graphic designer, 1080p is a must.. I use similar softwares frequently and I have noticed having larger screenspace increases productivity tremendously..
My choice would be the HP one, perhaps spend a little more and get something with IPS display, IPS have more accurate color reproduction than TN (which you know thanks to your awesome monitor), and is  beneficial for someone who needs to color grade/match ..
Lasly, despite being an AMD fan, I will admit nvidia GPU has better compatibility with extra add on features in Photoshop like texture compression, mip map generation etc
Im not a laptop guy, therefore cant recommend a specific laptop but your main buying points  should be 1080p , IPS ,  low-mid range GPU with preference to nvidia

EDIT: You can upgrade RAM in the service center itself, atleast you should be able to without voiding warranty..
and if she doesnt game, then having 2 gb or 10 gb or 50 gb graphics memory wont make any difference


----------



## satinder (Dec 9, 2015)

Unofficially you can upgrade ram if second slot is available. 
But warranty wil void if you go for warranty.
Just pull it out and then go for warranty. 

Better go for Dell as it has good service record.

If you can do without warranty then check ebay.in for better graphic cards  laptop in your budget.
 4gb graphic cards are avaible in your budget.
Check offline also for a deal.


----------



## Siddhartht (Dec 9, 2015)

Okay, I usually don't deal with mainstream laptops(reason being....too many choices), but the title for this thread made me click the link xD. An accessory information which is totally irrelevant for the question asked.  
Now since her requirement clearly states "graphic applications", you should suggest a laptop with an IPS screen.
And as for your questions:
No, FHD panel will not sacrifice battery life that much, since the difference in pixels is relatively less (unlike the case between FHD and 4K panels).
940M is certainly better in terms of driver support for hardware acceleration in Photoshop etc. (It is better card overall, even for gaming.)

Now, contributing to some relevance to additional information provided:
If she is too much concerned with style and battery life, then she can opt for (I'm so going to be bashed for recommending a notebook with m series processor) :
Asus UX305FA-FC129T 90NB06X5-M12240 - (4 GB DDR3/Windows 10) Notebook Rs.52199 Price in India - Buy Asus UX305FA-FC129T 90NB06X5-M12240 - (4 GB DDR3/Windows 10) Notebook Titanium Gold Online - Asus : Flipkart.com 

Or if she can stretch her budget a little(there are some options with GT920M, which is technically as good as onboard graphics....): 
Lenovo Yoga 500 (White) 5th Generation Laptop Online

These are sub 15 devices which are both portable and light, and with good screen (that is a must; now it's not Sharp IGZO with 100% aRGB coverage....but good enough). A laptop for given usage scenario should contain a good enough processor, a good screen(IPS...) and should be light. 
Ideally, I would have recommended XPS 13 (the one under 70K), but sadly that model is now out of stock.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 9, 2015)

Ok that is some really good discussion. And I am glad the title of this thread is a good bait. 

The budget is strictly 50k or less. I can't justify explaining benefit of any extra money on any feature (no offence to any odd girl that may happen to read this). 

So, its ok if the laptop dont have an IPS screen, as long as its fHD.

And isn't a good memory in graphics card better for graphic intensive tasks if gaming is not a priority?


----------



## Vyom (Dec 9, 2015)

So far if I have to recommend, I think this one fits the bill: HP Pavilion 15 ab031Tx M2W74PA M2W74PA Intel Core i5 - (4 GB DDR3/1 TB HDD/Windows 8.1/2 GB Graphics)

fHD, nvidia graphics, have second RAM slot and brand is good too.
And bonus, it also have ADP!


----------



## Mr.wave (Dec 9, 2015)

satinder said:


> Unofficially you can upgrade ram if second slot is available.
> But warranty wil void if you go for warranty.
> Just pull it out and then go for warranty.
> 
> ...



i have similar query...whe you said to look at ebay if dont need warranty, what does this mean? seller warranty?


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 9, 2015)

[MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] : Just go with the HP one.... Nowadays RAM is cheap, 8GB stick comes for 3k

Personally I don't GPU matters(Any dedicated GPU should do the job) much for Photoshop because most GPUs are made for gaming & for graphical processing there is Quattro & Firestorm cards. Anyways Photoshop isn't so GPU intensive & all the above mentioned softwares will work fine. Just add an additional RAM 

You can go for Yoga 500 too, for a light weight notebook...
Lenovo Yoga 500 2-in-1 (80N40041IN) (5th Gen Intel Core i5- 4GB RAM- 500GB HDD- 35.56 cm (14) Touch- Windows 8.1- 2GB Graphics) (Black) - Buy Lenovo Yoga 500 2-in-1 (80N40041IN) (5th Gen Intel Core i5- 4GB RAM- 500GB HDD- 35.56 cm (14) Touch- Windows

Offtopic: Is the desktop Snapdeal website taking too much CPU usage for u guys too? Open Task Manager before opening Snapdeal & check


----------



## Siddhartht (Dec 9, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Ok that is some really good discussion. And I am glad the title of this thread is a good bait.
> 
> The budget is strictly 50k or less. I can't justify explaining benefit of any extra money on any feature (no offence to any odd girl that may happen to read this).
> 
> ...



Nah, I mean, it's not the amount of memory that is relevant, (as most of the cards now have 2gb of memory, more than enough for anything), but the type of memory and the bandwidth. GDDR5 is better than DDR3, but under 50K, only DDR3 is available, and that is OK for usage profile. 
Just I'm warning you....HP screens are...well not exactly terrible, but their viewing angles are on the worst side of TN spectrum.


----------



## kkn13 (Dec 9, 2015)

avoid HP , Acer etc
Ive had a poor experience with them and have had my touchpad, keyboard,hinges etc break on me not once but twice and have spent a bomb of money getting them repaired 
even parts take long to come

stick with Dell,Asus and Lenovo
after sales etc are a breeze and its very very easy to replace ram 
also quality and unofficial support is excellent too 


btw I use a 7730m ddr3 gpu on my main laptop and I must say a powerful ddr3 card will handle the applications you mentioned extremely well at even FHD despite 4gb ram, dual core i5 cpu etc
so gddr5 isnt something that is compulsory for a good experience
Id suggest getting an ssd and 8gb ram though if possible (or in future after using the laptop in stock config for a while), it might get rid of certain niggles here and there if needed later on
I use the exact same stuff on a daily basis for work


----------



## Vyom (Dec 9, 2015)

Its over guys. Her parents went to Nehru Place and got the option she selected initially, of Dell.

That means no FHD for her. 

Well, atleast I tried. :/



Thanks for brilliant replies in such short time though. Will help me later for future cases.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 9, 2015)

lol she dun goofd... FHD is really important, to arrange workspace and toolbars


----------



## kkn13 (Dec 11, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Its over guys. Her parents went to Nehru Place and got the option she selected initially, of Dell.
> 
> That means no FHD for her.
> 
> ...



surprising
the dell was an excellent choice but FHD would have been a boon for someone who needs it for graphic work
still nevertheless dont worry , she can always swap out the display for an FHD later on
I myself was about to do the same when my dell laptop's 720p display went bad but I decided against it because I couldnt justify the cost and perhaps the slight loss in gaming performance


----------



## Vyom (Dec 11, 2015)

^^ TIL that laptop's display can be upgraded to fHD later!


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 12, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> surprising
> the dell was an excellent choice but FHD would have been a boon for someone who needs it for graphic work
> still nevertheless dont worry , she can always swap out the display for an FHD later on
> I myself was about to do the same when my dell laptop's 720p display went bad but I decided against it because I couldnt justify the cost and *perhaps the slight loss in gaming performance*



There's no loss in gaming performance, just lower the game's resolution.... I'm playing AC Syndicate @ 720p

BTW how much was the cost?


----------



## kkn13 (Dec 12, 2015)

anupam_pb said:


> There's no loss in gaming performance, just lower the game's resolution.... I'm playing AC Syndicate @ 720p
> 
> BTW how much was the cost?



paid 6k for 720p display


----------

